

Why To-Do Lists Don't Work (and What to Use Instead) - melissajoykong
http://melissajoykong.tumblr.com/post/46933074122/to-do-lists-dont-work

======
_smaugh
fragment of the Dale Carnegie's illuminating book: How to win friends and
Influence people:

“For years I have kept an engagement book showing all the appointments I had
during the day. My family never made any plans for me on Saturday night, for
the family knew that I devoted a part of each Saturday evening to the
illuminating process of self-examination and review and appraisal.

After dinner I went off by myself, opened my engagement book, and thought over
all the interviews, discussions and meetings that had taken place during the
week. I asked myself: ‘What mistakes did I make that time?’ ‘What did I do
that was right-and in what way could I have improved my performance?’ ‘What
lessons can I learn from that experience?’ “I often found that this weekly
review made me very unhappy. I was frequently astonished at my own blunders.

Of course, as the years passed, these blunders became less frequent. Sometimes
I was inclined to pat myself on the back a little after one of these sessions.

This system of self-analysis, self-education, continued year after year, did
more for me than any other one thing I have ever attempted.

“It helped me improve my ability to make decisions \- and it aided me
enormously in all my contacts with people. I cannot recommend it too highly.”

